# NYU Dialogue scene....two pages in screenplay format??



## kwokts (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey I know it's clear saying  that (typed screenplay format, maximum of two pages)...but it just seems extremely short to put on some content in a screenplay format in 2 PAGES! It's like less than five dialogue on each side to fill in the "screenplay format"
I am wondering if everyone is writing the screenplay on Word or the screenplay software  like FinalDraft 
Thanks!


----------



## duders (Nov 16, 2010)

Proper screenplay format does not have dialogue spoken by two different characters split on each side. Unless they are speaking simultaneously.

Whether you use Final Draft, Word or Celtx, nobody cares. Just make sure the content is interesting.


----------



## DeathDealer (May 29, 2012)

I'm having a lot of problem with this, also. How do you write something remotely interesting and complete in two SCREENPLAY pages? Its such a short space of writing.

Surely you don't want to present a fascinating idea and not do it justice. 

How did you guys tackle this issue?


----------



## cocoa (May 30, 2012)

> dialogue I wrote for Tisch



Hi, Kaschko. 
I have the same question!
Would you please sent me your dialogue? 
I've sent you a message.
Thank you!


----------



## DeathDealer (May 30, 2012)

PM sent, Kaschko. Thanks!


----------



## RoadDog (May 31, 2012)

This exercise is really quite brilliant! 

I don't consider myself a particularly strong writer, but this made me put a really great conversation on the page. I started by writing down everything my two characters would say, about 5 pages, just to get it going, find their voices and mine, a bit of a warm up. Then I went through and got rid of everything but the most essential of communication until I had only 2 pages (I put my character and scene descriptions on a title page). 

It took a few drafts to get it just right, but if you are not writing MULTIPLE drafts for all of your submission materials, you are not doing it right (or at least that is my opinion). 

I hope that helps!


----------

